# Help on Eheim 2213 please



## Bobby85 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have had my eheim 2213 canister filter running for about 10 months now, and i was wondering how do i take care of it. i bought the white pads that i change every 2 months but what else should i be doing now? Thx Everyone


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 2213, a 2215, and two 2217's. The Eheim Classics are my filter of choice. 

Inside the 2213 you have the EhfiMech (the smooth ceramic rings), the blue sponges, then either EhfiSubstrate or EhfiSubstrate Pro, then the white pads, then (possibly) a carbon pad. With my Eheim Classics I perform the following tasks monthly that requires powering the filter down, disconnecting it and taking it to my sink.

First, fill up two buckets with tank water.

1. Unplug the filter
2. Turn off the Disconnects
3. Unscrew the disconnects (do not do this without turning off BOTH shut off valves on the disconnects)
4. Take the filter to the sink
5. Place the inflow tube (the bigger tube) in the sink and release the shutoff valve on the disconnect. Then release the shut off valve on the outlow tube (the smaller tube). Water will drain out of the filter.
6. Pop off the motor seal head
7. Pull the carbon pad and white polishing pad out and place into the sink. These can either be rinsed in the sink or replaced (I usually try and rinse them using the dish washer spayer thingie in my sink, replacing them when they are too worn).
8. The next steps are much easier if you've placed your biomedia (the EhfiSubstrate Pro) in a large media bag. If you have not, buy one. Dump the EhfiSubstrate pro into one of the two buckets of tank water. Then, using your hand, stir the media around to loosen any detritus that may be attached to it's surface. Once done, place this media back into the media bag and drop the bag full of media into bucket 2 (or, if you don't have a media bag, just move the media into bucket two.)
9. Pull out the blue sponge and squeeze it, rub it in the same bucket you cleaned the EhfiSubstrate in. The object is to get all of the gunk out of the sponge, then drop the sponges into the same bucket of tank water you dropped the media bag of cleaned EhfiSubstrate in.
10. Next, dump the EhfiMech (smooth ceramic rings) into the bucket of dirty water and do the same thing you did with the EhfiSubstrate, stirring it around by hand to loosen any garbage that has accumulated on it. 
11. Leave the EhfiMech in the bucket of dirty water, place the 2213 canister itself (minus the motor head) under the sink and rinse it with clean water.
12. On the motor head, remove the impeller cover and CAREFULLY remove the impeller shaft and impeller. Clean both with an old toothbrush, as well as the impeller housing (the hole in the motor head you just removed the impeller from).
13. Reassemble the motor head (place the impeller and impeller shaft back where they belong and replace/secure the impeller cover.
14. Place the base tray (or whatever they call it, the tray with legs on it) back into the filter casing with the legs down.
15. Get the EhfiMech from the bucket of dirty water and place it back into the filter.
16. Place the blue sponges back on top of the EhfiMech.
17. Place the EhfiSubstrate Pro (hopefully, now in a media bag) on top of the sponge.
18. Place/replace the white pad and carbon pad.
19. Using a silicone lubricant, lube up the O-Ring that serves as the motor seal ring (it's the orange ring).
20. Place the ring back onto the motor head, the motor head back onto the filter casing and secure it with the latches.
21. Take the filter back to the tank, hook the disconnects back up (screwing them down, hand tightened only) and releasing all valves (turning them back on). The tank needs to be filled with water for this to work. If so, the filter will fill with water (you'll hear it). Otherwise you get to reprime the filter. 
22. Once the filter refills, plug it back up. Bam... it's up and running.
23. At first, it will spray a few air bubbles. This is normal. If the bubbles persist, shake the filter a bit.

Now that's probably more than you wanted to know. :lol:


----------



## m249saw (Nov 17, 2009)

Very good post, I concur 100% (Now I have to get a media bag, never thought about it but makes alot of a lot of sense)


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Tip #8 is worth its weight in gold. :thumb: I've considered getting an Eheim Classic for one of my smaller tanks. The thought of messing with media is what stopped me. Thanks!


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> Tip #8 is worth its weight in gold. :thumb: I've considered getting an Eheim Classic for one of my smaller tanks. The thought of messing with media is what stopped me. Thanks!


Thanks.... The media bags I get for this purpose are 12" x 15". I prefer the ones with Velcro fasterners. The 12"x15" size will work in either the 2213, 2215, or 2217. I only use the media bag for the EhfiSubstrate (or other Biomedia, in my case, usually SeaChem Matrix). I do not bag up the EhfiMech. Bagging the EfhiMech would somewhat defeat its purpose.

If it's any help.....

The El-Cheapo drawstings I use are these:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13961

The more expensive velcro fasteners I use are these:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13962


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

I use these net-bags for oranges (or garlic) to bag the EfhiMech.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

kmuda said:


> I have a 2213, a 2215, and two 2217's. The Eheim Classics are my filter of choice.
> 
> 8. The next steps are much easier if you've placed your biomedia (the EhfiSubstrate Pro) in a large media bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Eheim does not recommend filling the filter with water as it may inhibit proper air purging. I find it much easier to transport the filter with no water in it AND it also purges all the air much better when it has no water in it.

I do make sure that the intake line, from the aquarium to the Quick Disconnect, is full of water before connecting to the filter.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Deeda said:


> Eheim does not recommend filling the filter with water as it may inhibit proper air purging. I find it much easier to transport the filter with no water in it AND it also purges all the air much better when it has no water in it.
> 
> I do make sure that the intake line, from the aquarium to the Quick Disconnect, is full of water before connecting to the filter.


Thanks for Letting me know that deeda,,, cheers!!!!!


----------



## captainjack (Dec 22, 2010)

please help i have have the eheim 2213-37 canister filter also how do i prime it using the 4003540  Eheim Suction Starter bulb :fish:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I use the Ehiem and find there is no need of anything else if it is done as explained above. The secret is leaving water in the tubing. When it is all reconnected and you open the valves the water in the tubing runs downhill into the canister and forces the air out until the water in the input and output tubes are even. Plug it in and it works. For first time tubing use, take the tube to a faucet and fill it with water, then do as above.


----------

